# need help!!! just got heat press......



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just recieved my heat press today, I purchased the might press 16x20, and I am more confused now than ever! How do you know how much preasure to use? what do you do with the teflon sheet? and the cover pad? Please help! 




Jennifer


----------



## stitchesnstuff (Jan 24, 2007)

Pressure is something you will have to play with.Different transfers need different amounts.The teflon sheet is to be placed between the transfer and heat platon.I am not sure about the cover pad.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks! Do you know of any company that I can purchase a sample pack of transfers? I have some spectra paper that came free with the heat press but I wasn't sure if I could cut some prints out and try to press it on a shirt just for practice or if I would mess something up, any ideas? 
Thank you!!


----------



## stitchesnstuff (Jan 24, 2007)

Look in the forums under heat transfers.They have alot of direct links to different transfer sites that have samples.I would put them up but not sure how to.Sorry. As for the ones you already have get some old t shirts and start playing.You might want to cut the transfers to give you more to play with. Good luck


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello Jennifer,

The pad that you received would go on the bottom pad on your heat press. 

Below is a link that might help you out in regards to transfer samples.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all!!! Gonna start playing now, wish me luck!


Jennifer


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck aand happy pressing . Keep us informed of your progress. ....... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How do you know how much preasure to use?


I had many of the same questions you did when I was setting up my 16x20 press 

I found a lot of answers already posted in the forum by doing a search for keywords like pressure, teflon, teflon sheets, etc.

You can also buy sample inkjet transfers from places like newmilfordphoto.com and imprintables.com. Also check out:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t11673.html


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Funny thing, we tried the reflective from Imprintables warehouse, it actually did pretty good, when I was pealing it off there was one small place where the ink came off, so i'm not sure if I pealed it off too fast or if the pressure was wrong, next I tried printing off of my printer which is a canon photoshop printer, the first one was a small red flower, not too bad, but not good, then we tried to print our company logo on a white shirt with the same iwII transfer paper, and it was a complete disaster, half the paper stuck to the shirt, half the ink stuck, any ideas? 


Thanks, 
Jennifer
(thanks rodney, I'm going to check it all out, have you ever thought of changing to t shirt master?)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> then we tried to print our company logo on a white shirt with the same iwII transfer paper, and it was a complete disaster, half the paper stuck to the shirt, half the ink stuck, any ideas


First, I would get some samples of their new jetflex paper, it's much better than their old iwII transfer paper.

Sticking design could be a few things. Not prepressed long enough to remove moisture in the garment, not hot enough, not pressed long enough, not enough pressure.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Jennifer I use the Transjet ll paper with Magic Mix inks and have done over 14,000 transfers with them with no problems that I didn't create. I pre-press the shirt for about 4 to 6 secnds, then press the transfer at heavy pressure, 365°, for 12 to 14 seconds and peel hot. Peel the transfer back over itself and not in a lifting motion.

A good rule of thumb to find the starting point for your pressure is to place a dollar bill or a piece of paper about that size on the front and each side of the lower platen with about half of it hanging over the edge. Close the upper heat platen and try to pull the bill/paper out. If you can pull it out, tighten the adjustment knob 1/4 to 1/2 a turn, close the heat platen and try to pull the bill/paper out again. When you get it to the point that you can't pull it out, that is going to be a good starting place when you put the shirt on the press and close it. You want it to close to where you just get a slight "snap" when it locks down. Not so tight you have to force it closed or open.

If you need to reach me for anything before I read here again, you can email me at [email protected] . Have a BLESSED evening.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all so much, I just recieved my catalog from proworld today with the samples, I can't wait to try them. Originally I was going to buy a silk screen kit but now I'm thinking I could just use the plastisol transfers, what is your thoughts on that? ( by the way rodney, I looked at yours last night so I'll have to compare now, lol) I tell ya, this forum has been an absolute god send! 

Best wishes to all!! 
Jennifer


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally I was going to buy a silk screen kit but now I'm thinking I could just use the plastisol transfers, what is your thoughts on that?


Sounds like a plan since you have the press already


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I know a lot of the membershere have been using the transjet II paper for so long thast they really have a tough time getting off it. I hope a lot of them try the **New Papers that are out there. I have done enough test with the transjet II and the New papers and The **new papers come out ahead everytime. I even showed my results to seveal major vendors who sell the transjet II and they agreed with me. Now some of them are selling the **New papers
Jetflex
Iron all
Everlast Soft


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Do the two of you like the plastisol transfers? By the way lou, I'm still waiting for my t-square


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Jennifer, I love the Plastisol transfers. They last just as long as direct screen printing and have a much softer hand. I screen printed my own for years adn finally got out of screen printing altogether. Strictly digital now unless I purchase screen printed transfers which I still do.

Lou, I have some of the new Iron All coming in to test but what links takes me to the Jetflex & Everlast Soft? Would love to test them too. you can email the links to [email protected] . Have a BLESSSED day.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Lou, I have some of the new Iron All coming in to test but what links takes me to the Jetflex & Everlast Soft?


Don, I was wondering if you would ever try the new stuff. You are a faithful user of transjet II I know and I have followed you on 2 boards talking about how many times you have used it. I actually started with it because of your post but then I discovered the Old iron All and made a few comments on this forum and had a lot of followers. Hope you like the new papers as much as I do.. and several thousand that have made the switch. Let me know. Lou You can get jetflex from Imprintables.com
and Eversoft from coastal Business Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Ink Cartridges, Copier Toner - Coastal Business Supplies


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do the two of you like the plastisol transfers?


What's not to like


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

well, we just got finished playing with our samples, they all did excellent except for the photo print sample. It was very light, all of the ink didn't transfer. I'm not sure what went wrong with that. Any help? 


Jenn.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Jenny, I personally love Plastisol transfers. If you will send me your mailing address in a private email, I will send you a few to try out before you purchase any. Send it to [email protected] . Have a BLESSED weekend.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

badalou said:


> Don, I discovered the Old iron All and made a few comments on this forum and had a lot of followers. Hope you like the new papers as much as I do.. and several thousand that have made the switch. Let me know. Lou)


Lou, I do have some samples of the "Translution" (Manfacture name for the new MiraCool , Iron-all etc.) coming in. When the old MiraCool first came out, the main problem I had was the curling, flaking and ink not being dry when it came out of the printer. I even had a meeting with the owner (at the time) and gave him a list that we though needed fixed for it to succeed. Like you, I have read where all of this has been fixed and am anxious to try the new paper. Have a BLESSED day.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> "Translution"


Don, who is selling this paper under this name? Lou


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

hey lou, I got my tee square yesterday, LOVE IT!!!! Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could find some firefighter/fireman transfers? Have an order to fill, my first one!!! However time is cutting short.

Thanks, 
Jenn


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Jenn,

Check out ProWorld, they have a nice section of fireman transfers. Not sure of your time frame but if you call they should be able to ship to you quickly, just going to pay for it in the shipping.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks mystic, I looked there and they do have one that I'm interested in, but it says it's 7x11 and I need something big enough from large-4xl. It didn't look like you could order different sizes. Any suggestions?

Thanks, 
Jenn


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Jenn,

Well in regards to ProWorld and most other transfer sites that offer ready made transfers, the size that you see is the size that they come in. Unless you have a design custom made on plastisol, like I said not sure of your time frame, then you might have to go with the sizes offered. Another place you might look at is springhillwholesale.com, but remember the size that you see is the the only that they offer. Maybe someone eles here on the forum has other suggestions.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I need to get shirts and prints and be done by March 30th  It's really crazy but I hate to pass it up considering this will be the first order I produce. I have ordered all kinds of catalogs, been waiting a week for them, so far I've only received one. I never thought it would take this long just for a catalog. May I ask a very silly question? When i"m not using the heat press should I leave it open or close it? Sorry, I'm a greenhorn


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Leave it open, you might damage the springs and the tensioning. 

In regards to the catalogs, we received all of ours within a couple of weeks of ordering them. You can go to proworld.com and do a search and order from there, or wright down what you like and call them on Monday. Depending on where you live will determine on how fast you can get your order if you just go regular shipping since they are located New Jersey.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> Don, who is selling this paper under this name? Lou


I found it here:
Digital Printing Textile - Translution Paper for Cotton


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

badalou said:


> Don, who is selling this paper under this name? Lou


Charles on my board also sells it, here is his link.

[email protected]

God Bless You
Don


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> hey lou, I got my tee square yesterday, LOVE IT!!!!


Thanks for that. I know it has helped me..I just want people to have the same results I have had. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I found it here:


Price seems a little high. I got a call from one of the companies that sells the "new paper" I tried to tell him he was a bit pricy.. I told him his paper was the same as some of the others.. he didn't want to listen.. he was a bit pushy too. So you guys know I will not buy from them..


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

hey everyone, I have another question, I'm getting ready to order my shirts and decals for my very first order  and my shirts will be anywhere from a large to a 4xl, anyhoo, my decal only comes in one standard size 11x11, is that ok or should I find another decal with variety of sizes?
Thanks, 
Jenn


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Jennilyn012 said:


> hey everyone, I have another question, I'm getting ready to order my shirts and decals for my very first order  and my shirts will be anywhere from a large to a 4xl, anyhoo, my decal only comes in one standard size 11x11, is that ok or should I find another decal with variety of sizes?
> Thanks,
> Jenn



Most places that sell transfers will only have one size of that design. They might offer a smaller version of that design for children's shirts but not too often. If you want something larger you may look into having them custom made.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Jenny,

For the size your doing the 11" X 11" should work fine for all of them. Have a BLESSSED day.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I guess we'll find out tomorrow  I was just afraid that on the bigger shirts it would look too small. Is the thermal tape really necessary? 

Best wishes to all, 
Jenn


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

I have never used it doing transfers. *IF* your doing hot peel, I would think it would be a problem as you want to peel immediately. If your doing cold peel, it would work as long as you don't overlap the image area, this may cause a spot in the image where the tape was. JMO. Have a BLESSED day and let us know how it works.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Don, I got your samples today, I hope to try them afterwhile. (my sons b-day) I'd say you're right about the thermal tape. I just wondered if there was something I was missing. I'll be in touch, Thanks for everything!!


Jenn


----------

